# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  U raftë ithati tërë moderatorëve!

## Preng Sherri

Unë kam një " vërejtje tek të gjithë moderatorët" që nga rubrika e parë e gjerë tek e fundit sepse nuk po i bashkojn zërat e tyre e ta bëjnë Prengën " moderator" tek nënforumet Fetare si; forumi musliman ose tek Toleranca fetare ngaqë dihet që unë kam shumë" tolerancë" kur janë në pyetje haxhitë e prifterinjtë!
 Nëse këtë vit s'bëhem moderator, më ka thënë një fallxheshë, mos u brengos se atyre që e kanë këtë gjë në dorë, njërit do t'i dalë ithati në zorrë, tjetrit do t'i pëlcasë zorra qorre, të tretit do t'ja shperthejn gomat e makinës fëmijët e lagjës e të këqijat s'do ta kursejn asnjërin prej tyre.
 Megjithëse fallxhesha më tha që të kem kujdes sepse ata janë " inatxhi" dhe s'kanë çka me i bë gomarit të Preng Sherrit e i mshojn vet Prengës me një dy tri a katër javë pushim në Karaibe!

----------


## EdiR

Preng,
Me kokefortesi dhe qendrime te tilla eshte veshtire te arish qellimin qe i ke vene vetes dhe qe te ka premtuar fallxhesha.
Kanditatura jote per moderator nqs nuk eshte shqyrtuar do te shqyrtohet por nuk do te thote nje pergjigje pozitive.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Preng,
> Me kokefortesi dhe qendrime te tilla eshte veshtire te arish qellimin qe i ke vene vetes dhe qe te ka premtuar fallxhesha.
> Kanditatura jote per moderator nqs nuk eshte shqyrtuar do te shqyrtohet por nuk do te thote nje pergjigje pozitive.
> Kalofsh mire,
> Ed


 A po, a?
 E ty pra kanë me ta vjedhë këtë vitë bicikletën!

----------

